# كيف تصلون



## رواااابي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اريد ان اسالكم كيف تصلون قرات موضوع في المنتدى هنا وهو شروط الصلاه ولكني لم افهمه 

ولكن اريد منكم ان تخبروني كيف الصلاه عند المسيحيين ولمن تصلون

فا المسلمون يصلون لله وصلاتهم فيها ركوع وسجود

فهل هناك شبه


----------



## Tabitha (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

*احنا بنصلي كل ما بنفتكر اسم ربنا على مدار اليوم ........ 
ربنا يسوع بيقول:  ينبغي ان يصلّى كل حين ولا يمل (لو 18 : 1)
فعلى مدار اليوم كله المفروض فكرنا وانشغالنا يكون مرفوع لربنا 
حتى داود النبي من كتر حبه للصلاه (اللي فيها بيكلم ربنا) بيقول:
استيقظت وانا بعد معك. (مزمور 139 : 18)
-الاية دي بتبين اد ايه الصلاة جميلة والانسان اللي بيتعلق بيها، بيفتكر ربنا حتى وهو نايم ..


ده غير طبعا سبع مرات اساسية بنقف فيها كل يوم قدام ربنا بكل خشوع وبنقدم صلوات و*ميطانيات (*سجود امام الله) -- وكل واحد حسب وقته وظروفه .. وفيها بنفتكر تجسد وميلاد ربنا وموته على الصليب (بالجسد) وقيامته من الموت*


----------



## استفانوس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

تم نقله الى 
قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

ولكن تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين *الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق*.لان الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له. ( يوحنا 4 : 23 ).


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

كيف تُقام الصلاة عند المسيحيين؟ 
إلى الصديقة العزيزة روابي: 

الصلاة عند المسيحيين نوعان: الأولى: وهي الصلاة الفردية التي يسكب فيها المصلي نفسه أمام الله بالصلاة والدعاء منفرداً لوحده. والثانية: الصلاة الجماعية، حيث يشترك فيها المصلي مع عدد من المؤمنين للصلاة والدعاء في بيت الله المخصص للعبادة والمعروف بالكنيسة، أو في مكان آخر مخصص للعبادة، إذ كثيراً ما كان يصلي المؤمنون الأوائل في المنازل. فالمؤمن يستطيع أن يُصلي في كل زمان ومكان. والجدير بالذكر أن بعض الكنائس المسيحية تستعمل كتباً خاصة للصلاة، تجمع فيها الطِلبات والابتهالات والاعترافات، والتعاليم والتفاسير والأقوال المستمدة من الكتاب المقدس، كلمة الله، التي علمها المؤمنون من رجال الله الأمناء، خلال الأجيال المتعاقبة التي مرّت بها الكنيسة. وتعتبر هذه إذا استعلمت، مجرّد اختبارات روحية تتضمن نماذج من شهادات الإيمان، وهي تستعمل لمساعدة العابدين على جمع أفكارهم ووضعها بصورة متناسقة ومتوافقة. وتستعمل مثل هذه عادة في الصلاة الجمهورية. أما الصلوات الفردية، فتكون عادة مرتجلة أو محفوظة، يرفعها المؤمن بحرارة عندما يسكب نفسه أمام الله في الصلاة والدعاء. ولكل مؤمن الحرية أن يرفع تضرعاته إلى الله بحسب احتياجاته وحسب تنوّع الظروف بالنسبة له. أما بخصوص أوضاع العبادة، فليس هناك ما يفرض على المؤمن الركوع أو الجلوس. فليست هناك طريقة معينة أو ركعات محددة، ولا يطلب أو يُفرض عادة على الفرد المصلي أن يركع، مع العلم أن البعض يركع أو يقف خاشعاً كتعبير عن التذلّل والخضوع أو الخشوع لله. فالمهم في الصلاة أن يكون الإنسان في شركة روحية عميقة مع الله، وأن تنبع صلاته من قلب مؤمن خاشع. 

هل من أوقات معينة للصلاة عند المسيحيين؟ 

في الواقع، إن الكتاب المقدس لا يحدّد أوقاتاً معينة للصلاة، فالإنسان المصلي يستطيع أن يصلي في كل زمان ومكان. ومن المفروض أن يصلي الإنسان لأجل نفسه ولأجل الآخرين (يعقوب 16:5). لأجل الأقرباء والأصدقاء وحتى الأعداء (متى 44:5). ويجوز للإنسان المصلي أن يطلب من الله ما يحتاج إليه للجسد والنفس، على أن يطلب أولاً ملكوت الله وبرّه (متى 33:6). ومع أن الكتاب المقدس لا يحدد أوقاتاً معينة بالصلاة، إلا أنه يُستحسن حفظ أوقات معينة، إذ كان المؤمنون في العهد القديم ورسل المسيح أيضاً يصلّون عند الساعة الثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة من النهار، وعند بداية الليل، وعند تناول الطعام (مزمور 17:55 ودانيال 10:6 ولوقا 1:18 وأعمال 1:3 و3:10 و9 و30 و1تيموثاوس 3:4-4). وهناك من يصلي صبحاً وظهراً ومساءً وعند تناول الطعام وبعده، بالإضافة إلى الصلاة الجمهورية التي تقام في بيوت العبادة في أوقات معينة، مثل أيام الآحاد والأعياد الدينية. كما أن الكنيسة المسيحية على مرّ العصور رتّبت أوقاتاً خاصة للصلاة بالنسبة إلى الطقوس الكنسية المختلفة. ويعملنا الكتاب المقدس أنه على المؤمنين أن يصلّوا دائماً فيقول: "صلوا بلا انقطاع"(1تسالونيكي 17:5). ويقول أيضاً: "واظبوا على الصلاة والطلبة"(أعمال 1:14). ويقول السيد المسيح:".. ينبغي أن يُصلى كل حين ولا يُمل"(لوقا 1:18). فعلى المؤمن أن تكون حياته حياة صلاة.المسيح يريد قلوباً نظيفة، أفكاراً نقيّة تتجه إلى الله بإيمان وبروح الصلاة. لذلك يمكن أن يصلي الإنسان في عمله وفي بيته وفي مدرسته أو في أي مكان آخر دون أن يفرض عليه الاغتسال قبل الصلاة. وكما ذكرنا، المهم في الأمر هو الاختلاء بالله والشركة معه بغضّ النظر عن الزمان أو المكان. كما أنه ليس من الضروري الاغتسال قبل الصلاة، لأن الله يريد قلب المصلي وفكره أن يكونا نظيفين. 

هل هناك أمور تنجّس الإنسان المصلي وتبطل مفعول صلاته؟ 

إن الإنجيل المقدس لا يذكر شيئاً يبطل مفعول الصلاة الصادقة الخارجة من قلب المؤمن. والاعتقاد السائد، أنه لا يوجد سوى الشيطان والأفكار الشريرة ومخالفة الإنسان لشرائع الله. كل هذه وما شابهها، تسيطر على الإنسان وتحاول أن تبعده عن محور صلاته، وبخلاف ذلك، فإن الإنسان المصلي يستطيع أن يؤدّي صلاته الانفرادية في كل زمان ومكان وفي كافة الظروف والأحوال. هل هناك شروط  
خاصة بالصلاة؟ 
لا يوجد شروط خاصة بالصلاة، سوى أن تكون الصلاة حقيقية نابعة من القلب، والتي يسميها الكتاب المقدس "صلاة الإيمان". كما يُطلب من المسيحي أن يرفع صلاته باسم المسيح، لأن المسيح هو الوسيط الوحيد بين الله والناس كما يقول الكتاب المقدس "لأنه يوجد إله واحد، ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع المسيح"(1تيموثاوس 5:2). وقد خاطب المسيح تلاميذه قائلاً: "مهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله"(يوحنا 14:13). وقد حدّد الرسول يوحنا شروط الصلاة عند المسيحيين حين قال: "هذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده، أنه إن طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا"(1يوحنا 14:5). وهكذا، فكل ما نطلبه من الله بالإيمان يُستجاب لنا، شرط أن لا تتضمن صلاتنا إيذاء أو مضرّة الآخرين. فلنرفع صلاتنا إلى الله في الضيق والفرح وفي الحزن، ونكون دائماً في شركة روحية مع الله، وبهذا نتأكد أن الله يكون معنا دائماً.


----------



## maria123 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

شكرا كتير عل الشرح و الاستفادة منو


----------



## ashrafo (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

*في الحقيقة صلاة المسيحيين اجمل من صلاة المسلمين و تجعل الانسان يحس بالهدوء و الراحة *


----------



## R0O0O0KY (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*



marounandrew قال:


> كيف تُقام الصلاة عند المسيحيين؟
> إلى الصديقة العزيزة روابي:
> 
> الصلاة عند المسيحيين نوعان: الأولى: وهي الصلاة الفردية التي يسكب فيها المصلي نفسه أمام الله بالصلاة والدعاء منفرداً لوحده. والثانية: الصلاة الجماعية، حيث يشترك فيها المصلي مع عدد من المؤمنين للصلاة والدعاء في بيت الله المخصص للعبادة والمعروف بالكنيسة، أو في مكان آخر مخصص للعبادة، إذ كثيراً ما كان يصلي المؤمنون الأوائل في المنازل. فالمؤمن يستطيع أن يُصلي في كل زمان ومكان. والجدير بالذكر أن بعض الكنائس المسيحية تستعمل كتباً خاصة للصلاة، تجمع فيها الطِلبات والابتهالات والاعترافات، والتعاليم والتفاسير والأقوال المستمدة من الكتاب المقدس، كلمة الله، التي علمها المؤمنون من رجال الله الأمناء، خلال الأجيال المتعاقبة التي مرّت بها الكنيسة. وتعتبر هذه إذا استعلمت، مجرّد اختبارات روحية تتضمن نماذج من شهادات الإيمان، وهي تستعمل لمساعدة العابدين على جمع أفكارهم ووضعها بصورة متناسقة ومتوافقة. وتستعمل مثل هذه عادة في الصلاة الجمهورية. أما الصلوات الفردية، فتكون عادة مرتجلة أو محفوظة، يرفعها المؤمن بحرارة عندما يسكب نفسه أمام الله في الصلاة والدعاء. ولكل مؤمن الحرية أن يرفع تضرعاته إلى الله بحسب احتياجاته وحسب تنوّع الظروف بالنسبة له. أما بخصوص أوضاع العبادة، فليس هناك ما يفرض على المؤمن الركوع أو الجلوس. فليست هناك طريقة معينة أو ركعات محددة، ولا يطلب أو يُفرض عادة على الفرد المصلي أن يركع، مع العلم أن البعض يركع أو يقف خاشعاً كتعبير عن التذلّل والخضوع أو الخشوع لله. فالمهم في الصلاة أن يكون الإنسان في شركة روحية عميقة مع الله، وأن تنبع صلاته من قلب مؤمن خاشع.
> ...




كلام رائع رائع شكراا جدا جدا يا marounandrew على المعلومات المفيدة دى رب المجد يسوع يتقبا منا جميعا 

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## موسى القوى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

انا عندى حالة فطور فى الصلاه ومش قادر اتغلب عليها بحس انى مش قادر اقف اصلى زى الاول ارجوكوا صلوا من اجلى


----------



## محب للعذراء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

كلام كتير حلو و جميل جدا الله يعطيك العافية سلام و نعمة على الجميع
:yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## Ramzi (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*



marounandrew قال:


> كيف تُقام الصلاة عند المسيحيين؟
> إلى الصديقة العزيزة روابي:
> 
> الصلاة عند المسيحيين نوعان: الأولى: وهي الصلاة الفردية التي يسكب فيها المصلي نفسه أمام الله بالصلاة والدعاء منفرداً لوحده. والثانية: الصلاة الجماعية، حيث يشترك فيها المصلي مع عدد من المؤمنين للصلاة والدعاء في بيت الله المخصص للعبادة والمعروف بالكنيسة، أو في مكان آخر مخصص للعبادة، إذ كثيراً ما كان يصلي المؤمنون الأوائل في المنازل. فالمؤمن يستطيع أن يُصلي في كل زمان ومكان. والجدير بالذكر أن بعض الكنائس المسيحية تستعمل كتباً خاصة للصلاة، تجمع فيها الطِلبات والابتهالات والاعترافات، والتعاليم والتفاسير والأقوال المستمدة من الكتاب المقدس، كلمة الله، التي علمها المؤمنون من رجال الله الأمناء، خلال الأجيال المتعاقبة التي مرّت بها الكنيسة. وتعتبر هذه إذا استعلمت، مجرّد اختبارات روحية تتضمن نماذج من شهادات الإيمان، وهي تستعمل لمساعدة العابدين على جمع أفكارهم ووضعها بصورة متناسقة ومتوافقة. وتستعمل مثل هذه عادة في الصلاة الجمهورية. أما الصلوات الفردية، فتكون عادة مرتجلة أو محفوظة، يرفعها المؤمن بحرارة عندما يسكب نفسه أمام الله في الصلاة والدعاء. ولكل مؤمن الحرية أن يرفع تضرعاته إلى الله بحسب احتياجاته وحسب تنوّع الظروف بالنسبة له. أما بخصوص أوضاع العبادة، فليس هناك ما يفرض على المؤمن الركوع أو الجلوس. فليست هناك طريقة معينة أو ركعات محددة، ولا يطلب أو يُفرض عادة على الفرد المصلي أن يركع، مع العلم أن البعض يركع أو يقف خاشعاً كتعبير عن التذلّل والخضوع أو الخشوع لله. فالمهم في الصلاة أن يكون الإنسان في شركة روحية عميقة مع الله، وأن تنبع صلاته من قلب مؤمن خاشع.
> ...


 
كتر خيرك يا marounandrew  ...
الصحيح انا كلنا استفدنا من هالجواب الشافي


----------



## ASTRO (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

شكرا على التوضيح الرائع


----------



## Michael (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*



> انا اريد ان اسالكم كيف تصلون قرات موضوع في المنتدى هنا وهو شروط الصلاه ولكني لم افهمه
> 
> ولكن اريد منكم ان تخبروني كيف الصلاه عند المسيحيين ولمن تصلون



نحن نصلى هكذا:

[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 6:9  «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ. 
Mat 6:10  لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
Mat 6:11  خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. 
Mat 6:12  وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. 
Mat 6:13  وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. [/Q-BIBLE]


والرب يقول لنا




> فا المسلمون يصلون لله وصلاتهم فيها ركوع وسجود



مكتوب

[Q-BIBLE]Mat 4:10  حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: *لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ*». [/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]Luk 4:8  فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: *لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُ**دُ*».[/Q-BIBLE] 




> فهل هناك شبه



كلا

لاننا عندما نصلى يقول لنا الرب

[Q-BIBLE]Mat 6:6  وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ *فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.* [/Q-BIBLE]


فى حين انكم تكبرون وتهللون وتأذنون عند صلاتكم وتظهرون للجميع انكم تصلون ولذلك تكونوا قد استوفيتم حقكم

[Q-BIBLE]Mat 6:5  «وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. *اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ*! [/Q-BIBLE]


الرب يقول لنا ويأمرنا بان:

[Q-BIBLE]Luk 18:1  وَقَالَ لَهُمْ أَيْضاً مَثَلاً فِي أَنَّهُ* يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ وَلاَ يُمَلَّ*: [/Q-BIBLE]


[Q-BIBLE]Luk 22:46  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «*لِمَاذَا أَنْتُمْ نِيَامٌ؟ قُومُوا وَصَلُّوا لِئَلاَّ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ*[/Q-BIBLE]». 

[Q-BIBLE]1Th 5:17 * صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ*[/Q-BIBLE]. 


فى حين انكم لكم مواعيد محددة للصلاة



نحن نصلى لاعدائنا فهل انتم تفعلون ذلك ام تلعنون وتسبون:
[Q-BIBLE]
Mat 5:44  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ* وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ *[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]Luk 6:28  بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ* وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ*[/Q-BIBLE]. 


الرب يأمرنا بالسهر والصلاة فهل انتم لديكم مثل هذا الامر:

[Q-BIBLE]Mat 26:41  *اسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لِئَلَّا تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَ*ةٍ. أَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَنَشِيطٌ وَأَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فَضَعِيفٌ». 
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## bebogm2010 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

شكرا لك يا اخ اندرو


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*



ashrafo قال:


> *في الحقيقة صلاة المسيحيين اجمل من صلاة المسلمين و تجعل الانسان يحس بالهدوء و الراحة *



يااخي او يااختي الفاضله 

تكلم عن صلاتكم كما تريد 


ولكن لاتقل اجمل من صلاه المسلمين 


انت لا تعرف فائده صلاه المسملين التي تتحدث عنها

لها فوائد جسميه ولها فوائد روحيه  عظيم 


فاان اردت ان تعرف مااهي الفوائد قل لي وانا سارد عليك


وشكرا لذوقك ياعزيزي


----------



## Ramzi (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*



الفتاه المسلمه قال:


> يااخي او يااختي الفاضله
> 
> تكلم عن صلاتكم كما تريد
> 
> ...


 
فائدة جسمية !!!!!!!
حتى الصلاه خليتوها ذو فائدة دنيوية 

احنا بصلاتنا
بكفي
راحة النفس و البال 
تشعرك بانك موجودة مع الله
طمأنينه ما بعدها طمأنينه


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

^
^

هل انا قلت شي غلط لا سمح الله


نعم للصلاه فائده جسميه وفائده روحيه 

وماهو الغلط في وجه نظرك 

هل الخطأ بان يكون العقل السليم في الجسم السليم ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Ramzi (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

الفائدة الروحية فهمناها ...وانا بأيدك ..

بس الفائدة الجسمية ...
مهو وانت بتكتبي على الكيبورد بتعملي رياضو مفيدة لاصابعك ... بس مش بالضرورة نعمل منها قصة


بكل الحوال انا بس حبيت اشكرك على حواراتك الحلوة ..


----------



## Tabitha (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*



الفتاه المسلمه قال:


> ^
> ^
> 
> معلومة عجيبة .. سبحان الله
> ...





معلومة عجيبة .. سبحان الله 


فسبحان الله  :w00t:


----------



## الفتاه المسلمه (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*



Ramzi قال:


> يعطيكي العافية ...
> 
> المهم تكوني مقتنعه بهالكلام !!!!!
> 
> يع



الله يعافيك

وانا مقتعه جدا جدا جدا


الحمدلله


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تصلون*

رجاءا عدم الدخول في الاسلاميات
سألتم عن الصلاة و كيفتها في المسيحية و اجبنا عنها, فهل هناك اي اضافة اخرى في الموضوع؟ او اكتفيتم بالأجابة؟


----------

